# Any benefit to having a front stage in the HT room?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I notice several homeowners building a stage in the front of their HT rooms. Is there any acoustical benefit or is it mainly for looks?

I like the idea as for as cosmetics, but my mains will be well out from the front wall and the stage would have to be what I would consider deep, but maybe it's not that deep... I am figuring about 4 feet deep in the center. I don't think I would want to go more than 4-5" high (2 x 4 + .75 + padding = carpet). It would look as follows...










Does this seem acceptable and/or again, is there any benefit other than cosmetics?

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's partially cosmetic. However, if you have floorstanding speakers, it also serves to raise their acoustic center to be better aligned with the screen.

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Does this seem acceptable and/or again, is there any benefit other than cosmetics?


Your room will be ...:yay:

Looks good to me, I think that besides the cosmetic it can be used to control bass ...I recall Bryan mentioning something about filling risers with insulation, so maybe the stage can help too :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, it brings the speakers in the front up so that they are also more aligned to hit the second row seating as well.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Hi Sonnie,

How far are you into the construction?

Do you have a built thread going on it?

Are those speakers in the back corners???

How many subs are you planning?

Are those dingies on the side walls absorbers/reflectors?

O.K......I'm done for now as the storm is just about to start. Hope we don't have any tornados.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Jim...

We just finished installing the plywood on the ceiling today and started on one of the walls... got about half way done with it. We will be back at it on Friday and Saturday. I hope to get all the walls up and the wiring started by Saturday.

The speakers will be somewhere between the back corner and the rear row of seating. Hopefully I can work it out to get them higher up off the floor so that I can get them closer to the rear seating, but I don't want to get them too close to those sitting in that rear row.

Yes... those are acoustic panels... only preliminary for now. Final placement will be determined later.

There will be two AudioPulse Axis 15's in the front.... four Exodus Maelstrom-X 18's in the back. :flex:


The build thread is here.


----------

